# Pcola International update day 1



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

62 boats took off last night. Hopefully dodged some storms this morning. MAIN EVENT called in a released blue at 930 this morning followed by FABRICATOR with a released sail. Just moments ago CLICK THROUGH confirmed they have a BLUE MARLIN on the deck. 109 inches. They will not be coming back until tomorrow they are on a HOT bite and don't wanna leave it. Follow us on FACEBOOK for more updates and I will update here when I can. Scales 5-9 tonight and 3-9 tommorrow. Bring the family down and enjoy.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Where are the weigh ins being done?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Palafox Pier. Where the old bay front auditorium used to be.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

CLICK THROUGH will be in tonight between 8-9pm. 109 inches BLUE MARLIN end of PALAFOX plaza de Luna park. Bring the family there will be adult beverages for sale as well.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

CLICK THROUGHS BLUE 492.6 weigh ins open from 3-9pm at Palafox pier. with 62 boats there will be alot of fish to weigh. So far this morning MAIN EVENT has released a Blue, BOY DAWG released a white and CHEESEBURGER has released a Blue giving them 2Blues and 1 White so far.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Well done Capt Mauldwin and team Click Through


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done Matt!! Congrats!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Way to go*

Congrats on this superb catch...cannot wait the day to get such an opportunity...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I fished it yesterday and we went all day without a single knockdown. We did get 1 sword (too small to weigh therefore released) and 2 dolphin before sunrise yesterday morning. 3 fish by 430 am. All 3 came while sword fishing. We didn't weigh the Dolphin because they didn't meet the 20 pound minimum. They were a 7 pound cow and a 10 pound bull. We came in last night and I decided to stay home today (actually I over slept). Hopefully the rest of the team did well.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. Thanks Bully.


----------

